# Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Hallo,

ich habe so langsam leichte Hitze Probleme mit dem 2600K (2Jahre alt), und möchte diesen in nächster zeit Köpfen.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob der Gelötet ist somit sollte er auch keine Hitze-Probleme machen?!!?
Oder ist diese billig WLP drauf wo von überall die rede ist? Habe gehört das soll seit der Ivy Bridge sein deswegen bin ich bei der Sandy Bridge unsicher 
Im Moment lauft er bei 4,2Ghz auf bis zu 73° mit WaKu früher hatte ich ihn bei 4,8Ghz kühler  
Ich bin Handwerklich SEHR SEHR geschickt und traue mir das zu!

Ich finde der unterschied deutet auf getrocknete WLP
C0 68°
C1 72°
C2 72°
C3 67°

Danke schon mal im voraus!!!

MFG
Markus


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Sandys sind verlötet ....köpfen ist da sinnlos außer du willst ihn ohne Heatspreader betreiben 

Aber zu deinem jetzigen temps..
Könnte das vllt nicht an den momentanen Außentemperaturen liegen ?


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

WOW 10min 1. Antwort  DANKE!

Also ich hab 25° im Zimmer, es war letztes mal auch Sommer und da hat ich +30° im Zimmer (war aber n anderes Zimmer nicht wundern)
Hab ne H60 (erste Version) mit 2 Corsair SP120, und der Radi wir NIE ganz warm immer nur knapp beim Ein und Auslass.
vll liegst an der, "damals" wurde die viel viel wärmer, kann die Leistung nachlassen bzw der Radi kaputt gehen? Behandelt hab ich se eig immer sehr vorsichtig. (Weil Wasser )

Trotzdem schon mal vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort°!

MFG
Markus


----------



## hodenbussard (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Unerfahren und willst ne CPU köpfen ?? ..............lass es besser,ist den Aufwand und das Risiko nur bei Extrem Overclocking wert.

Hab auch die H60 und die hält nen FX8320 bei den Temperaturen bei annehmbaren Temperaturen,und nen FX wird definitiv heißer als ein 2600er


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Evtl. liegt es an den momentanen Außentemperaturen, sinkender Kühlleistung durch verstaubte Lüfter, evtl. erfolgter Änderung des Luftstroms oder eben eingetrockneter Wärmeleitpaste, aber eben nicht zw. DIE und IHS, sondern zw. IHS und H60.

P.S. Kann es denn an einer geänderten Spannung liegen? 1,336V sind mMn für 4,2 GHz sehr viel, wie viel hättest du denn dann erst für 4,8 GHz gebraucht? 1,25V (auch gerne weniger) sollten bei 4,2 Ghz doch ausreichen, oder?


----------



## bmwbleifuss (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Bau mal die Lüfter von deinem Radiator ab dahinter ist vermutlich ein dichter Staubteppich.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/285376-amd-fx-8350-temps-85-mit-corair-h60-2.html


----------



## hodenbussard (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*



bmwbleifuss schrieb:


> Bau mal die Lüfter von deinem Radiator ab dahinter ist vermutlich ein dichter Staubteppich.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/285376-amd-fx-8350-temps-85-mit-corair-h60-2.html


zu den Link....
OMG,das sieht man doch vorher


----------



## shadie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Ich würde einfach drauf tippen, dass deine Wärmeleitpaste etwas vertrocknet ist.

Sprich nicht köpfen (bei Sandy eh nicht) sondern einfach H60 runter cpu sauber machen neue Paste drauf (nicht zu viel !!!!)
Kühler wieder drauf und über die Temps freuen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

@X197 

Ich kann dir noch vorschlagen deine CPU zu "lappen" schleifen gebe das mal unter Goggle ein wirst viele Ergebnisse bekommen.
Schleifen senkt die Temperatur auch um ein paar Grad wenn dein Headspreader nicht ganz flach ist. 
Dann eine gute Wäremleitpaste wie CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra auf die CPU und fertig sind bestimmt mal 5-6 Grad in deinem Fall.
Meine CPU in der Signatur ist gelapped also geschliffen und bei mir hat es 6 Grad gebracht unter Volllast.

Hier mal ein Beispiel Video:
Core i7 Planschleifen / Lapping - www.DeXgo.com - YouTube

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

ja das sollte am radi oder lüfter liegen.alles mal ausbauen und ausblasen/reinigen. hab meinen unter oc mit 4,5ghz @ vcore 1.3v laufen,temps max. unter 70 grad per prime95 mit einer h70. hatte vor einpaar wochen mal einen 3770k drin den ich aber wegen der starken hitzeentwicklung nach 10min wieder ausgebaut habe.dieses problem haben die sandys glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Die H70 leistet mehr durch den dickeren Radiator. Für die H60 gehen die Temps in Ordnung bei der Einstellung. Senk die Spannung, das hilft! 
Hab nen I7-ES (i7-Q12X) mit 4,2GHz bei 1,22V mal mit der H50 (gleicher Radiator wie die 60) laufen gehabt da lag ich etwas um 55-60°C bei Vollast. Es ist machbar bis 4,5GHz mit 1,25V aber dann wirds eng bei der H50 und ich bekomm auch um die 65-70°C! Die H70 drück die Temp wieder unter 60°
Wie schon gesagt würde mal sauber machen und die WLP erneuern! !!!BLOS NICHT KÖPFEN!!! 

Grüße 

EDIT Je nach Sample kannst du die Spannung weiter senken, schau bei   *beren2707* seiner läuft mit 4,2GHz bei 1,17V. Bekomm ich mit den ES nicht hin der will minimal 1,19V bei 4,2GHz! Du siehst es ist noch viel Spielraum nach untern.


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Ich würde nicht in diesem Forum fragen wenn ich nicht selbst plan des ganzen hätte, natürlich hab ich ALLES sauber gemacht bevor ich hier um Hilfe bitte die WLP (Arctic MX-4) hab ich auch schon 3 mal gewechselt wird aber für ne Sandy eben meiner Meinung ZU HEIS.

Ich werde jetzt mal die Spannung deutlich senken und schauen ob er stabil bleibt.
Wenn das nicht hilft hab ich noch nen 200Watt LuKü vll gibt die Pumpe nach 
Bei den 4,8Ghz war ich noch richtig unerfahren und hab die Spannung das MB machen lassen, mal hoffen das der Chip nix abbekommen hat 

Ps. DANKE FÜR DIE GANZEN ANTWORTEN IN DIESEM KURZEN ZEITRAUM!!!


----------



## shadie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Also manche Leute fragen sogar wie man Windows installiert und das in DIESEM Forum 

Daher werden hier alle Möglichkeiten reingeschrieben egal wie erfahren der TE ist


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

So Temps halten sich Stabil genau so wie das Sys!, CPU bekommt jetzt 1,270-1,280V bei Volllast und 0,95V bei 1,6Ghz 
Trotzdem machen mich die Unterschiede zwischen den Kernen stutzig?!
C0 64°
C1 68°
C2 67°
C3 63° 
im schnitt sind C0 u C3 immer 4C° kälter wie kann ich mir das noch Erklärenen?


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Dar ich mich mit low Voltage noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt habe ist die frage:
Von was kann ich nutzen ziehen um die V noch weiter zu drücken?
MB: Asus P67 Saberthoot Rev3


----------



## hwk (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Und du hast schon immer die Prime Version 27.9 benutzt?
Oder war es vorher evtl 25.x oder 26.x? ...

27.9 nutzt AVX, was üblicherweise dazu führt, dass die CPUs gerne etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Und beachte es gibt Prime auch in 64 Bit was dann auch nochmal Stärker auslastet als 32 bit ! 
Würde mal nach schauen ob du Prime 64 bit drauf hast.

Einstellung auf Custom dann unten rechts ca 500 MB weniger Arbeitsspeicher angeben als du aktuell im Resourcen Manager bei Frei angezeigt bekommst fertig.
So teste man richtig. Wenn du aber nur die CPU maximal Aufheizen willst mach den Hacken bei Small FFT´s und lass das dann mal laufen für ein paar Stunden.

Und bedenke das deine Wärmeleitpaste nach dem neu auftragen erst wieder richtig arbeitet nach ca 200 h Laufzeit.
Bis dahin fallen die Temperaturen also ein bisschen weiter. Mit Prime kannst du sie aber schon mal gut "einbrennen".


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Scheint 32 zu sein dachte Benchmarks sind immer 64bit hmm mist
ich benutze immer die In-place large FFTs
Ich Render mal was und kuck die Temps an.

@MehlstaubtheCat
Ich dachte "normale" WLP hat gar kein Burn in sondern nur Flüssigmetall oder Metallpeds?


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*



X197 schrieb:


> So Temps halten sich Stabil genau so wie das Sys!, CPU bekommt jetzt 1,270-1,280V bei Volllast und 0,95V bei 1,6Ghz
> Trotzdem machen mich die Unterschiede zwischen den Kernen stutzig?!
> C0 64°
> C1 68°
> ...



Was ist an den Temps bedenklich?

Die Höhe? nein
Der geringe Unterschied? nein

mein 3930k zeigt mir bis zu 10K unterschied zwischen heißestem und kältestem Kern, wenn man dann noch an Auslesefehler und Ungenauigkeit der Sensoren denkt, dann sollte alles völlig im Grünen sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

WLP hat immer eine Burn In Zeit


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*



> WLP hat immer eine Burn In Zeit​


 

Irgendeine Quelle dazu ? 

Weil so einen Humbug habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Ich würde es auch als Einarbeitungszeit bezeichnen

siehe Artikel, Absatz Zusammensetzung :

Arctic Silver 3 vs. Arctic Silver 2: Wrmeleitpasten im Test 

"Der Hersteller weist darauf hin, dass die Wärmeleitpaste erst nach einem Betrieb von mindestens 72 Stunden die volle Wirkung entfaltet."


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut von deinem verlinkten Test ?

12 jahre alt und dann noch Artic Silver was nicht gerade eine gewöhnliche WLP ist da sie zu 99,9% aus reinen Silber besteht 

Und daraus folgerst du ...





> WLP hat immer eine Burn In Zeit


 
sry keine heutige WLP hat eine Einbrennzeit sonder das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall.
Wird diese zu heiß trocknet sie aus und verliert an Wärmeleitfähigkeit.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Gut ich mach mal einen neuen Thread auf genau mit diesem Thema mal sehn was dazu alles kommt.


Thread eröffnet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...itpaste-eine-einwirkungszeit.html#post5480654


----------



## AnonHome1234 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Das die Temperaturen duch die jetzigen Außentemperaturen zustande kommen, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, vor allem nicht mit einer Wasserkühlung.
Ich betreibe meinen i5 2500K (4,2 GHz) mit einem Thermalright HR02 und die Temperaturen sind im Vergleich zum Winter nahezu gleich ~30 Grad Idle und ~50 Grad unter Last.
Ich hatte nie eine Wasserkühlung, vielleicht verhält es sich anders, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.

Als WLP kann ich die MX-2 empfehlen.


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Ist ein Alpenföhn wirklich besser als die H60 bzw gleichwertig? http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/kuehler/Ekl_Alpenfoehn_Brocken-014.jpg
Hab 2 Corsair SP120 drauf und der CPU bleibt so wie mit WaKu.
C0 64°
C1 68°
C2 68°
C3 64°

In der H60 ist anscheinend auch Luft :/ hat beim rausmachen geblubbert.....


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*



X197 schrieb:


> In der H60 ist anscheinend auch Luft :/ hat beim rausmachen geblubbert.....



Das ist der integrierte Ausgleichbehälter das macht meine H70 auch wenn ich sie sauber mache und drehe. Wenn  die Randvoll wäre wie soll da noch was zirkulieren! Also keine Panik 
1,27V für 4,2 sind aber viel, bekommst den unter 1,25V nicht stabil ? 
Achja und mit den Temperatur unterschieden das passt schon, bei meinen i5 & i7 rackert der C1/C2 auch am meisten!


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Irgendeine Quelle dazu ?
> 
> Weil so einen Humbug habe ich noch nie gehört


 

Das ist kein Humbug, bei einigen WLPs trifft dies zu


----------



## the.hai (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*



Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Humbug, bei einigen WLPs trifft dies zu


 
Dann her mit den Tests/Quellen^^ und komm nich mit Flüssigmetall^^


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

das wurde zb.. hier diskutiert:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...itpaste-eine-einwirkungszeit.html#post5480654

unter anderem gibt es viele englischsprachige threads dazu...einfach nur >>thermal grease burn in time<< googlen.


----------



## X197 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unerfahren beim Köpfen! Frage zum i7 2600k*

Also die Temps haben sich gebessert und ich kuck mal weiter, bin die nächsten Tage nicht da. Ich glaube man kann das Thema eigentlich schließen?
War einfach zu viel V und ich glaub die WLP zu alt (Also gesamt Packung)

Nochmals ein dickes DANKE für die Ganzen Tipps und Möglichkeiten! 

MFG
Markus


----------

